# Learn me on Look



## daneil (Jun 25, 2002)

Ok guys and gals. I'm heading down to the T-Town swap meet in a little over a week and this year I'm going in with $. I'm looking to buy a new frame and last year I nearly kicked myself for not picking up a nice older look (don't remember the model, tubing was small gauge and triangular) and a nice old Torpado. Now as far as steel and Al go I'm fairly confident in my abilities in frame selection. But with CF I'm lost. So can anyone give me a quick run down on the older Look models, known problems and quirks? I'd really apreciate it.

-Dan


----------



## funknuggets (Feb 4, 2004)

yikes, pandora's box. Dave Hickey is the prime source of Look knowledge, especially on the older stuff, as hes had or has many of the older frames. I would honestly be amazed if there even are that many, but if they are ... call him in St. Croix.

Ok, now back to reality. Im not sure how to get information on all the models.


----------



## daneil (Jun 25, 2002)

funknuggets said:


> yikes, pandora's box. Dave Hickey is the prime source of Look knowledge, especially on the older stuff, as hes had or has many of the older frames. I would honestly be amazed if there even are that many, but if they are ... call him in St. Croix.
> 
> Ok, now back to reality. Im not sure how to get information on all the models.


Yeah I know. Normally I'd just have e-mailed Dave on it, but with him off in St Croix and all I'm lost. Plus now he's not coming back until next Friday. Way too late to be of any use to me! 

So maybe not all the models, but what should I keep and eye out for, both good and bad.

BTW I think I remember the model that I passed on last year. If I remember right it was a KG181.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

daneil said:


> Yeah I know. Normally I'd just have e-mailed Dave on it, but with him off in St Croix and all I'm lost. Plus now he's not coming back until next Friday. Way too late to be of any use to me!
> 
> So maybe not all the models, but what should I keep and eye out for, both good and bad.
> 
> BTW I think I remember the model that I passed on last year. If I remember right it was a KG181.


The KG -81 series was the top of the line. I assume the bike or frame is used? It is probably a little long in tooth... but Look owners tend to baby their bikes... but if the bike truly had triangular cross sectioned tubes, it was the KX series, not the KG series. They abandoned this design quite a few years ago. But they were not "narrow gauge"- rather quite the contrary, which brings us back to the KG. They are great riding bikes-- lugged carbon with unusually shaped tubes. I wouldn't pay too much, since it is probably around six years old. 

Watch out for the seatpost--- if it does not come with a Look post, your options will be seriously limited. It is quite a nonstandard size.


----------

